

Ask HN: As an iOS developer... whats your biggest pain point? - msencenb

Just curious to hear what fellow iOS (or any mobile platform) developers find to be the biggest pain point in creating applications.<p>This can be anywhere in the process from prototype to programming to submission to marketing to customer feedback.
======
statictype
Provisioning profiles, distribution certificates and code signing. I have no
clue about what's actually going on there and have not found any documentation
explaining it either.

I'm just cargo-culting the whole thing by following the instructions on the
developer site.

~~~
rdouble
This has been my biggest pain point, also.

However, the new process in XCode4 seems to have solved the problem.

~~~
statictype
Is Xcode 4 even out? Or are you one of the beta testers or something?

~~~
rdouble
It's in beta. You should be able to download it if you're iOS dev subscription
is current.

------
damoncali
This may or may not exist already, but I'd like <http://fakeapp.com>, but for
use in the simulator, not a browser.

------
ddkrone
I can only comment on webOS and android since I haven't yet bought a mac to
experiment with iOS. Compared to android webOS is a delight because it uses
Javascript/HTML/CSS and any web developer can write a webOS app after a few
simple tutorials to get acquainted with the APIs. So I'd say the biggest pain
point on android is Java because from an architectural standpoint everything
these days is MVC and android doesn't deviate from that.

